# Any Anime for adults?



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I used to loved anime but now that I'm older they seem too "childish" for me. I know most of them are meant for 17 year old and younger, but maybe there are some anime you might recommend for "adults" (21 y/o + ).


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know, depends on what you like. You can search on crunchyroll.com, animefreak.tv, animeflavor.com, even netflix.com to name a few to see what might interest you.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Well there is Casshern Sins, Ghost in the shell, Serial Experiment Lain, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Genocyber (<--Gore), .Hack//sign, desert punk, then you can always try to google Seinen manga. Though it varies many different works and preferences for different people.

Here's a list I found:

http://www.anime-planet.com/tags/seinen/anime


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

What about steins gate? I read it was good, but haven't seen it myself yet.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Heres a list of some good ones...

Monster
Baccano
Planetes
Claymore
Berserk
Golgo 13
Welcome to the NHK
Himitsu: Top Secret
Kurozuka


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not really into any anime series. That said, there are several animated films from Japan that are among my favorites.










It will wring tears out of your soul like an old washrag.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> I'm not really into any anime series. That said, there are several animated films from Japan that are among my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Depends on what your looking for.. Possibly a long story, someone of all ages can watch, nice characters, and tons of episodes? or Possibly something really ecchi, cute characters, full of fan service, but only a few episodes around 24?


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hentai. Just answering your question. It's for adults.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Asbel18 said:


> Hentai. Just answering your question. It's for adults.


Not what I meant. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ninja Scroll
Akira
Ghost in the Shell: Innocence
Wolf's Rain
Vampire Hunter D(and Bloodlust)
Black Lagoon


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

But to answer your question that fits your criteria. 

I highly recommend:

Bokurano: Psychological Anime about 15 Kids saving the world at the cost of their own life. It's really haunting and beautiful.
http://myanimelist.net/anime/1690/Bokurano

Gungrave: This is how friendship in anime should be done. 
http://myanimelist.net/anime/267/Gungrave

Great Teacher Onizuka: 21 Year Old Ex-Biker becomes a teacher and teaches his students a subject much greater than academics: Life.
http://myanimelist.net/anime/245/Great_Teacher_Onizuka

Red Garden: 4 American Girls die but are given a second chance to live by fighting for their lives.
http://myanimelist.net/anime/1601/Red_Garden


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Asbel18 said:


> Hentai. Just answering your question. It's for adults.


You beat me to the chase by saying hentai.

Even though they are family films, all of the Studio Ghibll films are very mature and not childish.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

There are a few, but Crying Freeman is the first anime that comes to mind

It has blood, violence, cursing and sex in it tho, and it might be hard to find online. Its probably the best drawn anime series I've ever seen also


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Elfen Lied?


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

"Fist of the North Star" anyone?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sword of the Stranger
Baccano
Tokyo Godfathers
Grave of the fireflies 
Death Note
Cowboy Bebop
Rurouni Kenshin: Tsuiokuhen


----------



## katkins (Feb 27, 2012)

Good recommendations here! I guess the OP would have to define what he means with childish.. Here are some more that are adventure, arty-farty, or just drama. No school or students in these.

A Tree of Palme
Barefoot Gen
Barefoot Gen 2
Cat Soup
Dead Leaves
Franz Kafka's A Country Doctor
Gauche the Cellist
Kaiba
Kino's Journey
Memories
Metropolis
Mind Game
Moribito: Guardian of the Spirit
Mushi-Shi
TALES from EARTHSEA
Tekkonkinkreet
Tamala 2010 - A Punk Cat in Space
The Cat Returns


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Baccano


I have no idea how I forgot about that gem. Definitely give it a shot, TC.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

cedward said:


> I know most of them are meant for 17 year old and younge


You can like whatever you want. In the Internet communities, there's definitely no such age margin. Although it's a fact the shows are often aimed at young people.

There's anime with more adult themes, yeah.

Under the anime/manga section (click) here some things are listed by example of being more adult
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/WhatDoYouMeanItsForKids

adult themes..here's an example
http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/gantz
also Monster.. Gungrave.. you will be better off with a search engine though


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Elfen Lied?


That's one of the best I've ever seen, it's extra gory, action packed, and tragic.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Berserk!!!


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gryffindor85 said:


> That's one of the best I've ever seen, it's extra gory, action packed, and tragic.


The Opening theme is haunting and beautiful.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

If it hasn't been mentioned already, everything Ghost in the Shell is good, except Innocence.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Asbel18 said:


> The Opening theme is haunting and beautiful.


Yeah. I never skipped it and it gave me chills every single time.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are some of my personal favorites that are not childish

Ninja Scroll (Movie, haven't seen the series)
Wrath of the Ninja
Armitage III Poly Matrix (Dual matrix is crap, stay away)
Hell Sing
Blood the last Vampire
Cowboy Bebop
Soul Taker (one of the most unique in art direction)
X (movie, series is junk)
Iria: The Zeiram Project
Escaflowne
Spriggan

Also as others have already said

Serial Experiments: Lain
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Akira
Ghost in the Shell
Death Note


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the first Vampire Hunter D more than Bloodlust, the original was gorier and had more of an underground, edgy feel. Bloodlust felt too mainstream and sanitized IMO.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Talgonite said:


> Soul Taker (one of the most unique in art direction)


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, my all time favorite will always be Death Note--there is entire theme of choosing what is ethical; it truly gets you thinking and keeps you on wanting to see more. Also, to add to the maturity of it, is the music--the music is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Asbel18 said:


> Bokurano: Psychological Anime about 15 Kids saving the world at the cost of their own life. It's really haunting and beautiful.
> http://myanimelist.net/anime/1690/Bokurano
> 
> Gungrave: This is how friendship in anime should be done.
> ...


Thanks for the list. The first one sounds good as I love psychological themes, rather than gore. Death Note was really the first anime I was introduced to and it has been hard to find one that can follow that act! I haven't really watched many since. Just started "Welcome to NHK" and I really like it so far--I'd reccommend it.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Samurai Champloo, cowboy bebop, trigun, and excel saga < (this one is comedy, but damn hilarious) 

Poor menchi.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Bible Black


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Bible Black


Hmm is there an actual anime series called Bible Black?*googles* nope definitely not haha. He said hentai wasnt what he meant.



Asbel18 said:


> But to answer your question that fits your criteria.
> 
> I highly recommend:
> 
> ...


Dont usually watch mecha stuff but ehhh the story for the first one sounds good. Thanks for the recommendations im definitely adding them to my anime to do list.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Bible Black


If you havn't seen Bible Black, you havn't lived.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Bible Black


 *googles* ....................... *is happy*


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Try.....Ergo Proxy


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Some of the suggestions on here to me don't fit the bill of adult anime. I guess what I mean by that is that adults tend to enjoy stories that are meaningful or serve a moral point than just blood, guts, swords and guns. Things like Neon Genesis I wouldn't put into the adult section. Too me its like a more violent version of Gundam or something.

Its hard to define though but thats my standpoint.

Of the limited Anime's I've seen being Claymore, Blood +, Gunslinger Girl, Elfen Lied, Neon Genesis, Another, 5 Centimetres Per Second, Death Note, Witch Blade, (would have watched more but Blood, Claymore and Death Note go on for a long time) none of them I would particularly classify as adult. Some have adult themes of violence, sexual abuse etc but the overall story is focussed mainly on the imaginations of young adults. Ponderage.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Some of the suggestions on here to me don't fit the bill of adult anime. I guess what I mean by that is that adults tend to enjoy stories that are meaningful or serve a moral point than just blood, guts, swords and guns. Things like Neon Genesis I wouldn't put into the adult section. Too me its like a more violent version of Gundam or something.
> 
> Its hard to define though but thats my standpoint.
> 
> Of the limited Anime's I've seen being Claymore, Blood +, Gunslinger Girl, Elfen Lied, Neon Genesis, Another, 5 Centimetres Per Second, Death Note, Witch Blade, (would have watched more but Blood, Claymore and Death Note go on for a long time) none of them I would particularly classify as adult. Some have adult themes of violence, sexual abuse etc but the overall story is focussed mainly on the imaginations of young adults. Ponderage.


A lot of those have meaning behind all the action and violence. No offense, but do you think something has to be boring (lacking imagination and excitement) to be "adult"?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Gryffindor85 said:


> A lot of those have meaning behind all the action and violence. No offense, but do you think something has to be boring (lacking imagination and excitement) to be "adult"?


Of course not, but an anime that's soul selling point is violence is not what I have in mind when I define adult.

Put it like this, two horror movies, Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the remake not the original) i.e hack and slash vs something like The Shining or The Silence of the Lambs. One's soul purpose is to entertain through violence with limited character build up resulting in people really not giving two sh--s if a character dies or not whereas the other is the opposite and adds in a level of psychology, brilliantly set up suspense etc

I have been tempted to say 5 centimetres per second for adult theme. Its all about two characters who grow up and should be in every right together but due to each others dreams or circumstances find themselves drifting a part and both barely recognise the other in the passing of time and it really does touch you and makes you consider your life. Made me even pick up the phone and text some peeps I haven't spoken to in a fair while.

So probably what I'm angling at here is a storyline that has a meaningful back to it rather than cheap thrills.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Of course not, but an anime that's soul selling point is violence is not what I have in mind when I define adult.
> 
> Put it like this, two horror movies, Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the remake not the original) i.e hack and slash vs something like The Shining or The Silence of the Lambs. One's soul purpose is to entertain through violence with limited character build up resulting in people really not giving two sh--s if a character dies or not whereas the other is the opposite and adds in a level of psychology, brilliantly set up suspense etc
> 
> ...


Ghost in the Shell, especially the original movie is your best bet. But I definitely think that Gunslinger Girl and Elfen Lied fall under the Silence of the Lambs category. Gunslinger Girl deals with ethical problems of using kids to kill amongst other things.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only caught Death Note, but I just started Elfen Lied on Netflix. Thanks.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

trigun, It comes off as somewhat childish at first but it's quite amazing


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

Golden Boy...they dub an 'adult' anime from the 80s to VERY humorous effect. Shin chan is similar except for they use obscene dubbing to make a kiddy show funny.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Toppington said:


> *Elfen Lied*?


This. Within the first 5 minutes, you'll know it's not an anime geared towards children, that's for sure.

And others I'd recommend are Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex And 2nd Gig. It has a plus because it's a mature anime with not too much explicit content unlike most mature animes. All the violence is done to move the plot and the sexual content never moves beyond suggestive themes and revealing clothing by the lead(although it does move up a bit in season 2). It's perfect if you want a mature anime that's not filled with sex and gore just for the sake of it.

Season 1 is very good, but Season 2 blows it out of the water. You can watch the first movie too, but I personally didn't think it was too great. I only saw it once though and it was after I seen the series. I've never seen the second one. It looks much better.

Others i can recommend is Gantz and Blassreiter but I dropped the latter because it was becoming a snooze fest, but it fits as far as being a mature anime. You might like it much more than I did.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Toppington said:


> Elfen Lied?


I must be the only person in the world who didn't particularly like this anime. The "gore" factor that people are referring to wasn't really their to the extent people are making it out to be and neither the story nor the characters were all that engaging. I watched all the way through hoping it would get better and it never did.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not only for adults, but still a good mature anime.

It's the full movie btw.






Another good one

Also the full Movie.


----------



## Htoza13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Berserk: The Golden Age Arc... nuff said.


----------



## Bingan (Jun 12, 2014)

Another


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ergo Proxy, Monster, Death Note, etc.

One that hasn't been said yet I believe is Higurashi. The art style looks rather childish and the characters are younger but the mystery and horror is really engaging. It can get pretty bloody and messed up too.



Kiba said:


> I must be the only person in the world who didn't particularly like this anime. The "gore" factor that people are referring to wasn't really their to the extent people are making it out to be and neither the story nor the characters were all that engaging. I watched all the way through hoping it would get better and it never did.


I have to agree too. The gore wasn't as bad as people were making out and the characters were rather bland. The anime had a lot of good themes and ideas but honestly it felt like they were either executed badly or at best okay. For example Lucy having a childish side to her bloodthirsty side is a great idea to make her a more complex character, yet instead of actually making her childish personality realistic and engaging they make her to be the stereotypical innocent, pure, sweet little kid because clearly this is how all children act.

It mostly suffered from having good ideas and then being lazy and executing these ideas badly. Because of this the characters, plot, and depth of the theme really suffered in my opinion.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Berserk
Neon Genesis
Serial Experiments Lain
Boogiepop Phantom
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Ghost in the Shell
Ergo Proxy
Patlabor


----------

